# Alpine Breeds



## Green Mountain Farm (Dec 31, 2019)

Not sure where I should post this, I hope this is the right place!

Can y'all explain the difference between the kinds of Alpine goats? (French, Swiss...) Is the only way to tell them apart by their papers?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

French Alpines are absolutely purebred, 100%, and can track their entire lineage back to the original French herdbook. 

American Alpines are pretty much 99.9999999% but somewhere in their history there was a break in the line, either not recorded or crossed out. 

NOA Alpines (Native on Appearance) have unregistered Alpine parents and have to bred to registered stock for a set amount of generations before their get can be registered American. 

Neither American nor NOA Alpines can ever make the French herdbook. 

Swiss breed goats refers to a group of breeds all coming from northern climates and are seasonal breeders. Goats that are not Swiss are considered Equatorial and come from climates closer to equator. They are usually year round breeders. 

Swiss Alpine Goats are actually Oberhasli!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

And Oberhasli used to be called Rock Alpines, too!


----------

